# How your thoughts change what you create



## nerwin (Jun 14, 2017)

This was actually quite an interesting experiment that Canon did. Each photographer that was participating used an earpiece where some guy was being a critic in their ear the whole time they were shooting.






I felt kind of sick actually, like I'd take that earpiece right out quick because it would be incredibly distracting but I completely understand that the experiment was about. Sometimes I'll have that one photo that I thought was great and then people say otherwise which makes me think harder the next time to do better and be more creative.

Worth a watch!


----------

